# The difficult first post.



## Bigfella (Nov 1, 2010)

I hate these first posts. 

So hard to think of something to say. 

So. Hi. I'm bigfella. hope you are all wonderful nice people. 8)

EDIT - yes, had to edit first post because of typo! What a start!


----------



## Gumby (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey Bigfella!   *feels like Mae West*  Welcome.


----------



## Bigfella (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Gumby! If you look like Mae West, I'm sure your on to a winner!  Poetry Moderator! Something I haven't been able to get my head round, maybe I should venture in!


----------



## Gumby (Nov 1, 2010)

Sure, come on up and see us sometime. ;-)


----------



## Bigfella (Nov 1, 2010)

Excellent!  I like you already Grumby. How many more quotes do you have?


----------



## Gumby (Nov 1, 2010)

That's about the extent of my Mae West quotes, haven't actually seen that many of her movies. The only other one I know is _When I'm good, I'm good, but when I'm bad, I'm better. _Not sure if that's correct or not.


----------



## Bigfella (Nov 1, 2010)

Isn't there one like "When having to decide between two evils, I always like to choose the one I haven't tried."

Or something like that.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 1, 2010)

Hate to interrupt but hiya, Bigfella! (Wow, you're right, Gumby! I'll have to experiment with 'sashaying' now)


----------



## Bigfella (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Foxee  So whats the differance between and administrator and a moderator?


----------



## Foxee (Nov 1, 2010)

Moderators clean the building and direct traffic. Admins can fix the lights and work on the plumbing. (okay, and we occasionally keelhaul people but it's not our fault)


----------



## Hawke (Nov 1, 2010)

Wait. We're supposed to _clean_? Oh man. It's bad enough I don't have a soul anymore, but now I gotta...

Ahem.

Welcome to the comunity, you Bigfella, you.


----------



## Like a Fox (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome BigFella... I just feel really Australian saying that.

Hope you have a great time here. Look forward to seeing some work posted.

What kind of writing do you do?


----------



## Bigfella (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello Hawke. 

Hello like a fox.  In terms of writing, I managed to get my autobiography published earlier this year. Just looking at other things now. 

I felt left out that I'm not a mod or admin already. LOL. 

So just so I understand it Foxey. If I need a dust down I call a mod. If I need someone to check my plumbing, I call you!


----------



## Mistique (Nov 2, 2010)

Well Bigfella, nice to meet you  I hope you enjoy this site very much.

So if you are looking at other things now. What is it you have in mind?


----------



## Bigfella (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Mistique!  Nice to meet you too. 

Well, I love history. 

My first every finished manuscript was a biography of Elizabeth 1 for early teens. Lots of sex, murders and rock n roll. (That's the tudors for you!)
This didn't have any success - I didn't help myself my making a massive mistake in going to market. 

What I would love to do is a "young person's" historical fiction set in the court of Elizabeth. I have made a start. But my agent tells me there is little love for this type of work 

PS: You will all note from my posts that my spelling and grammar aren't what you might call tip-top. Trust me, this is no barrier to success!


----------



## Mistique (Nov 2, 2010)

Bigfella said:


> What I would love to do is a "young person's" historical fiction set in the court of Elizabeth. I have made a start. But my agent tells me there is little love for this type of work
> 
> PS: You will all note from my posts that my spelling and grammar aren't what you might call tip-top. Trust me, this is no barrier to success!


 
Little love? I don't get that. We've got tudor's all over our tv at the moment with series and stuff.

My spelling tends to be bad too, but I can live with it just fine 

So have you ever considered writing jointly with someone? seriously or for the fun of it.


----------



## Bigfella (Nov 2, 2010)

I was told that little historial fiction getting published for kids and what does has "magic" in it. Thinking about it, I was told this  not from my agent, but a specialist childrens agent I met via mine. 

I had a similar reaction to you actually. 

In terms of writing jointly, I have done that in the past - I worked on some sitcoms and comedy sketches. The problem is the other person is busy, then something else comes in your life that takes three weeks to complete and you sort of feel that you are letting the other person down. At that point the writing isn't "fun" anymore. And when that happens you may as well stop. 

I think I have about 10,000 words of my childrens book. I might post some later get some thoughts.


----------



## Mistique (Nov 2, 2010)

Well maybe you could ask your own agent what he/she thinks about the idea. Yeah, go on and post some of it. I would love to read it.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, Bigfella.


Nickie


----------



## KangTheMad (Nov 2, 2010)

Historical fiction is great. Have you read _Revolution _by Jennifer Donnely, or _The Historian_?


----------



## Bigfella (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello Nicki, Hello Kang. Thanks for the warm welcome. 

Kang - No I haven't. What period is it set in?


----------



## MaggieMoo (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh dear Bigfella, firstly welcome.  Don't worry too much about editing posts.  I am a culprit of doing that.  My typing is to be desired.  Hee hee.


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey how's it going?


----------

